# Smoking



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

No not the stupid a$$ give you cancer kind.

Smoking food.

I freaking love it. Got a smoker box accessory for my grill from my wife for Christmas. Finally put it to use a few times. 

I already want a larger full fledged smoker. 

I've always loved ribs. But smoked yourself with a nice dry rub? Amazing. Also did some turkey legs in a brine. Daughter loved them. Wants her turkey that way for thanksgiving.

Now I need to get a pork butt and do some nice pulled pork.

I am loving it. Anyone else do this regularly? I think its in our DNA as men to want to cook meat this way. :smthumbup:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

If someone mentions "smoked meat" in my presence, I can assure you that they have my attention for any one of a number of reasons.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

we have a stove-top smoker. It works surprisingly well. (we don't have a back yard for a real barbecue).


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Weber smokey mountain here, yum.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

pork rocks..prefer beef though......wouldn't mind some beef sandwiches..lol.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

You have not lived until you wake up and eat left over homemade smoked BBQ ribs for breakfast cooked the other day for over 12 hours in your big green egg!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

There is something very primal about smoking meats. Couple of times I have been tempted to just rip into with nothing but my bare hands and teeth.

Smokers can be made on the cheap too. Check out Youtube for homemade smokers. I have been toying with the idea for a pit, but am angling towards a wood fired pizza oven...

I know...choices choices.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

electric smokers are eaiser to use just set the temp and your good. check it every once in a while easy

wood smoker are a constant battle of is it the right temp add some wood ....now too hot open or close a vent.

but if you do baby sit the wood smoker is a better product.


I have a little smoking joe charcoal smoker and I do love baby sitting it drinking a few beers and then eating some good ribs.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Mesquite smoked pork tenderloin. NOM NOM NOM

I enjoy smoking food, but so far I've found that I really only care for the taste of mesquite, although I've only tried a few kinds of wood.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Don't have a smoker... and with an SO who is a pescetarian, buying one isn't in my foreseeable future. Gotta say I love smoked ribs though... Just can't eat like that any longer, she'll dump my ass if I get fat.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Constable Odo said:


> Don't have a smoker... and with an SO who is a pescetarian, buying one isn't in my foreseeable future. Gotta say I love smoked ribs though... Just can't eat like that any longer, she'll dump my ass if I get fat.


You can always smoke salmon for her


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Salmon is great, also here whitefish is common. 
Quite frankly Smoked salmon is enough reason to have a smoker. 
Years ago I had a little charcoal smoker and I did a mess of chicken drumsticks in it. 
I've been thinking of building a smoker. It'll have to be big enough to do a turkey. I'm thinking propane.


----------

